# Android Phone in Rs. 20000



## umangkedia (Jan 17, 2011)

Can anyone suggest a gud android phone? My budget is about 20000 Rs.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 17, 2011)

Stretch your budget sightly and go for HTC DESIRE@22-23K.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 17, 2011)

yep. Desire would be the best choice at that budget. Should cost around 23k.


----------



## vishurocks (Jan 18, 2011)

Under 20k is worst budget choice for android phone. Instead stretch ur budget and get a desire for 23k or cut ur budget to 12k-15k and get a lg optimur one or galaxy 551


----------



## ladoo1985 (Jan 18, 2011)

+1 for desire


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 18, 2011)

vishurocks said:


> Under 20k is worst budget choice for android phone. Instead stretch ur budget and get a desire for 23k or cut ur budget to 12k-15k and get a lg optimur one or galaxy 551



absolutely correct. currently mobiles in 15-20k sucks. looks more like a concept mobile went wrong. maybe this yr we'll have a better range of ~18k mobiles that ppls can at least use.


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jan 19, 2011)

+1 agree with vishu and Sam.


----------



## vishurocks (Jan 23, 2011)

Agreed with sam, heard about launch of motodefy. If available about 18k, then would be a great buy, considering its great build and high res screen. U should wait


----------



## umangkedia (Jan 24, 2011)

Is MOTOROLA DEFY a worth mobile???


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 24, 2011)

till you are ready to install custom roms. with stock rom, not much. also those who can sell out 18k, why not add ~3k & get milestone?


----------



## ladoo1985 (Jan 25, 2011)

Go for classic Desire.. i heard it is being sold for as low as 21500/- and apart from that u will also get timely android updates...from HTC...


----------



## desiibond (Jan 25, 2011)

umangkedia said:


> Is MOTOROLA DEFY a worth mobile???



nah. it's a good phone but motorola is really poor in updating firmware and they are kind of ignoring Indian end users. so, if you want to get a motorola device, you better wait for one that comes with Gingerbread as it could take eternity for current gen devices to get Froyo or Gingerbread.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jan 25, 2011)

desiibond said:


> nah. it's a good phone but motorola is really poor in updating firmware and they are kind of ignoring Indian end users. so, if you want to get a motorola device, you better wait for one that comes with Gingerbread as it could take eternity for current gen devices to get Froyo or Gingerbread.



Ya, I am also looking for a android phone within 20-25K. I am expecting to sell off my NOKIA 5800 at 5-7K range.

I was thinking MOTO DEFY is gonna be good one. But if MOTO is not providing regular firmware upates then it ain't fun. I want to avoid HTC as i had a bad experience with HTC. No idea what to do


----------



## desiibond (Jan 25, 2011)

HTC Desire is much better than Defy. and it is a rock solid phone with no issues with h/w. Also, check Samsung Galaxy S (costs aroudn 27k, need to do rooting, customizing to get good performance out of the phone).


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 25, 2011)

Motorola Defy to get Android 2.2 in Q2 next year. anyone who wants to buy Defy please go through the above link. when others will be releasing Android 2.3 update or maybe 3.0 (if it supports mobiles), Defy will be getting Froyo. & i feel this will be country dependent. US should get it & others may miss out.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jan 25, 2011)

desiibond said:


> HTC Desire is much better than Defy. and it is a rock solid phone with no issues with h/w. Also, check Samsung Galaxy S (costs aroudn 27k, need to do rooting, customizing to get good performance out of the phone).



Hhm but i want to avoid HTC.How is the battery backup of Galaxy S ? I have read several issues with the battery backup of HTC DESIRE HD on android forums.

Bond how is ur N900 is it good ? Its available at 23K.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 25, 2011)

The other day I was checking Dell XCD35. I think its a damn good phone for 16K. IMHO its worth checking.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 25, 2011)

pulsar_swift said:


> Hhm but i want to avoid HTC.How is the battery backup of Galaxy S ? I have read several issues with the battery backup of HTC DESIRE HD on android forums.
> 
> Bond how is ur N900 is it good ? Its available at 23K.



if you want to do all kinds of R&D, do go for N900. To use it as a day to day casual use device, nah, it's not good.



amitabhishek said:


> The other day I was checking Dell XCD35. I think its a damn good phone for 16K. IMHO its worth checking.



it is a good phone. my only concern is that with the release of newer devices that are designed inside Dell, they might leave this phone out in cold, no updates, no bug fixes etc. Just a concern. I may be wrong.


----------



## pauldmps (Jan 25, 2011)

Motorola Defy was launched today for Rs. 18,500


----------



## dreatica (Jan 25, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> Motorola Defy was launched today for Rs. 18,500



yes, its available for 18,500rs but its still not worth it. as said by sam earlier, when motorola will release AFAIK froyo update, people might be using GB.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 26, 2011)

dreatica said:


> yes, its available for 18,500rs but its still not worth it. as said by sam earlier, when motorola will release AFAIK froyo update, people might be using GB.



from H/W point of view, its worth the cost. also its launched at 18.5k so we should expect it to be priced at 17-18k. this may put slight pressure on the 15k or below mobiles to reduce the price as they should be replaced by newer models in WMC.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jan 26, 2011)

Tell me one thing can we not install the 2.2 update on our own on MOTO DEFY from android forums and all ? The pricing of MOTO DEFY is sweet. It should be available for 17K.For that 17K range, I think its is a damn good device if we leave aside the firmware update issue


----------



## desiibond (Jan 26, 2011)

pulsar_swift said:


> Tell me one thing can we not install the 2.2 update on our own on MOTO DEFY from android forums and all ? The pricing of MOTO DEFY is sweet. It should be available for 17K.For that 17K range, I think its is a damn good device if we leave aside the firmware update issue



Froyo ROM is already available at XDA for Defy.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jan 28, 2011)

OK Guys, I have decided to wait for SAMSUNG NEXUS S, expected to be launched in FEB @ 24-25K INR


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 28, 2011)

Sony Ericsson Xperia X2 for 24k on bagittoday site... that is worth


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 30, 2011)

^^ err. X10?


----------



## abhidev (Jan 31, 2011)

Wait for sometime...as Samsung is launching its new series in the 15-20k bracket....Galaxy Fit, Ace, Cooper, Gio.....they hv got some nice specs....also defy seems good.

Is Nexus S available in the market?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 31, 2011)

Ace & Gio are the only mobiles that hold good against the 15-18k Dell & Motorola. rest all should be more like G3 replacement. a 3.2" screen isn't going to be enough if you can't use it properly. after you spend 13k & when the text and pics looks bad. nobody going to be happy.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jan 31, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Wait for sometime...as Samsung is launching its new series in the 15-20k bracket....Galaxy Fit, Ace, Cooper, Gio.....they hv got some nice specs....also defy seems good.
> 
> Is Nexus S available in the market?



Not yet. No news on NEXUS S eagerly waiting for it. Hope it falls in the 23-25K price range.

Pune still didnt get MOTO DEFY. What a pity ? No one has it yet. One shopkeeper told me, MOTOROLA nahi rakte hum


----------



## desiibond (Jan 31, 2011)

pulsar_swift said:


> Not yet. No news on NEXUS S eagerly waiting for it. Hope it falls in the 23-25K price range.
> 
> Pune still didnt get MOTO DEFY. What a pity ? No one has it yet. One shopkeeper told me, MOTOROLA nahi rakte hum



If you have the budget of 25k, you better not get Defy. It is for those with a tight budget. YOu better wait for Nexus S or Gingerbread SE devices.


----------



## vishurocks (Feb 1, 2011)

Ya if u can spend 25k then don't get defy, better get desire for 22k. Defy is definitely for those on tight budget. If personaly i hv 18k for a cell, then i would definitely go for a defy, coz i wouldn't mind installing custom roms. So for those who doesn't want to get into such tech stuff, better stay away frm defy


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 1, 2011)

Motorola DEFY best buy phone under 18k budget.....& is suitable for sports persons & travelers coz its dust proof & waterproof....


----------



## abhidev (Feb 1, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> Motorola DEFY best buy phone under 18k budget.....& is suitable for sports persons & travelers coz its dust proof & waterproof....



Even if you are not a sports person or a traveller then get Defy and become one...coz its dust proof and waterproof....



pulsar_swift said:


> Not yet. No news on NEXUS S eagerly waiting for it. Hope it falls in the 23-25K price range.



I wish the same dude....


----------



## somulesnar (Feb 1, 2011)

At a budegt of 20k the android phones list r

1. HTC smart desire 21.5k a bit higher
2. samsung galaxy 3
3. samsung galaxy 5
4. micromax A60- 7.5k-8.5k

BETTER GO FOR SAMSUNG I SUGGEST.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 1, 2011)

somulesnar said:


> At a budegt of 20k the android phones list r
> 
> 1. HTC smart desire 21.5k a bit higher
> 2. samsung galaxy 3
> ...



first, HTC Smart Desire? from where did you get this name? 
second, the other three phones are crap phones only for those who are desperate to jump onto android bandwagon and don't have enough money to buy a decent droid. and LG O1 is much better than these three phones.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 1, 2011)

Wait till april.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 1, 2011)

@somulesnar 

Do you know what you're talking about ? 

The OP wants to spend 20k on a phone & you're suggesting low-end & outdated models ?

And keep the A60 out of your suggestions list for any budget whatsoever.

EDIT: Cross-posted with desiibond. Sorry.


----------



## vishurocks (Feb 1, 2011)

@somulesnar
men he wants to spend 20k 4 d phone nd u r suggesting him samsung phones i.e. G3 and g5. Andro shouldn't be even discussed in this thread at all


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 1, 2011)

LG Optimus one


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 1, 2011)

^^ no. either HTC Desire or HTC Wait. i mean just keep patience. WMC coming soon.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 1, 2011)

^ I think he should wait for few months for Dual core phones


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 1, 2011)

Since the OP has not bothered to revert on the suggestions; IMO it is safe to assume that either he has picked up something or he is out of that money.


----------



## umangkedia (Feb 7, 2011)

I am thinking for Defy....


----------



## pulsar_swift (Feb 7, 2011)

DEFY still not available in PUNE. Looks like Samsung GALAXY SL should be out soon



desiibond said:


> If you have the budget of 25k, you better not get Defy. It is for those with a tight budget. YOu better wait for Nexus S or Gingerbread SE devices.



Ok bro, have the cash ready. lets play the waiting game


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 8, 2011)

whats new in Samsung GALAXY SL & price?


----------



## desiibond (Feb 8, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> whats new in Samsung GALAXY SL & price?



SC-LCD instead of AMOLED panel
thicker and heavier
less RAM and ROM
bigger battery

Price : not known yet.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 8, 2011)

desiibond said:


> SC-LCD instead of AMOLED panel
> thicker and heavier
> less RAM and ROM
> bigger battery
> ...


The RAM and ROM is less than SGS???


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 8, 2011)

but it comes with 8Gb inbuilt NAND, maybe. so that keeps the price in balance. expect price to be 25k, if SGS2 comes out at 30k. & Nexus S avl at 25k.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 8, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> but it comes with 8Gb inbuilt NAND, maybe. so that keeps the price in balance. expect price to be 25k, if SGS2 comes out at 30k. & Nexus S avl at 25k.



Nexus is available or yet to come...and if both SL ans Nexus S are for 25k...then which one is better and vfm....i think SL will be good coz of larger battery power and inbuilt memory...but the Nexus S will always be the first contender for OS updates...


----------



## pulsar_swift (Feb 8, 2011)

ya this is where the story gets confusing. It cannot be both GALAXY SL and NEXUS S @ 25K. I wish/think GALAXY SL should be priced @ 21K and NEXUS S @ some 27K and S2 @ some 32K.

Just my guess.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 9, 2011)

pulsar_swift said:


> ya this is where the story gets confusing. It cannot be both GALAXY SL and NEXUS S @ 25K. I wish/think GALAXY SL should be priced @ 21K and NEXUS S @ some 27K and S2 @ some 32K.
> 
> Just my guess.



I just wish its the other way around...nexus s for 21k and SL for arnd 24k...if this is the case...then maybe


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 9, 2011)

^^


----------



## chintan786 (Feb 9, 2011)

Now checkout this one:-

Olive Unveil the OliveSmart V-S300: India's First Android Gingerbread Phone > News on Smart Mobile > Tech2.com India


----------



## NainO (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice specs and pricing (if true)

BTW


> The OliveSmart V-S 300 is being launched in association with Aircel and* will be priced under Rs. 20,000 i.e. Rs. 19,999*


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2011)

let the pics do the talking (on first sight i realized who is its OEM).*androidheadlines.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/huawei-ideos-x6-2.jpg*androidos.in/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/OliveSmart-VS300-Android-gingerbread-smartphone.jpgfor specs: look here.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 12, 2011)

^ Chinese take over!

Op should really wait before buying..no clear winner in this price category


Nokia should also come up with a few droid phones.


----------



## vishurocks (Feb 12, 2011)

Olive vs300 is rebranded huawei ideos x6


----------



## umangkedia (Feb 13, 2011)

Bought Motoorola Defy.............Its really amazing...the only thing It misses out is Android 2.2 and HD video recording.....Otherwise its a great phone....I like Gorrilla glasses bcoz am a college student and do a rough use of mobile


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 13, 2011)

good buy..

I think you should be able to update firmware via Custom rom..but there is a chance of bricking it..so be carefull!


----------



## desiibond (Feb 13, 2011)

vishurocks said:


> Olive vs300 is rebranded huawei ideos x6



Unfortunately, though these things look good, they generally lack in updates and firmware fixes. I would not get them unless they show promising updates.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 13, 2011)

op should have bought an froyo phone as Honey comb,Gingerbread and Ice cream sandwich is almost out. Eclair is really outdated.

Htc Desire may be(exceeds budged by 3k)


----------



## vishurocks (Feb 13, 2011)

@thetechfreak
honeycomb is only for tablets, so don't count it as mobile os update. It's a completely new build for tablets

@umangkedia
congrats on ur new purchase


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 13, 2011)

@vishu
thanks for info but still 2 new versions are almost out


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 13, 2011)

also lack of modded roms. & usually communities like XDA don't list them. not worth to spend 20k on such a mobile. 

@umangkedia, congrats. but how much you payed for it?


----------

